# engine insurance



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

has anybody made a insurance clam on a blown engine ??


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I had a buddy try that and they did not cover it.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

what coverage did you get?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

they will only cover if done accidently. running low on oil they will not cover. sinking the bike they will not coverr unless it was an accident


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

My insurance covers anything that YOU cause like drowning wrecking blown engine etc but does not cover something that just goes out and the good thing is that I don't have to bring it to the shop I can do the work myself they will send an adjuster and write me a check for parts and labor based on what is wrong but I am good friends with my insurance agent so that could be why lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Mine told me the same thing. No matter what happens they will cover it, obvioulsy not like a part just breaking but, serious motor problems like blowing it up, etc...


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is gooooood info. I mean what do you have insurance for if everything is not covered? ? 

what do you guys say to the adjuster when your engine go's?? 

Thanks :bigok:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

what insurance company yall are using?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Alfa. We have a few threads already...

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/6031-what-insurance.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/1086-nationwide-atv-insurance.html


----------

